# Self Service Dog Wash...does this price seem normal?



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

I am thinking of taking Belle, to get a bath...she really needs it and I really don't feel like having to make a huge mess of the bathroom, especially now with the house for sale. Never used of one these places before, but it seems like a good idea. I was just wandering though about the price...it seemed kinda high to me, I can get Shadow a full groom (clipped, bathed, nails trimmed, etc) at his groomer's for just under $30. 

The place is in a store I really like, its small, and they only sell dog stuff, its kinda like a boutique I guess. Their stuff if _really_ pricey though, IMO at least. Its really nice stuff, but I'm not one to spend $40-$50 plus dollars on a dog sweater, or collar  I really like it though, they have only the "good" foods (ie. no iams, no purina, etc) they have Innova Evo, Wellness, Merrick canned, California Natural and some others. I love going in there just to admire the stuff, lol, and then usually leave with a lamb trachea for Shadow, and a bully stick for Belle, because its the only stuff in there I can afford, haha. 

Anyways, to the point, I thought that $15 seems like alot for a self-groom...is it?

Oh! and here is what is included for you to use...



> Self-Serve Dog Wash: $15
> (No appointment necessary)
> 
> We provide everything but the dog!
> ...


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I pay $16 for self wash and I'm happy with my place.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

We own a doggy boutique/grooming salon in a very upscale part of the city & we charge $10 for a self wash. The self wash is in a gated off nice clean room & we provide different types of shampoo & conditioners, as well as grooming tools like nail clippers, brushes, dryer, tooth paste & tooth brushes.
I think $10 is VERY reasonable, & I don't think 15 is bad. It's sooo much easier than breaking your back to wash your dog in a low tub.


----------



## Beethoven (Jan 25, 2009)

The place I'd like to go to one time around here has good prices in my opinion. They vary depending on the size of the dog and the type of wash you choose, but they're not ridiculous. The price ranges from 11.50-23.50, my dog would only cost 15 bucks for their specialty service. They have the specialty food and toys and accessories and home made treats, too. :] You're not really supposed to wash your dog too much, so when you do you could always spend a little more and spoil them a bit :]


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

With the amenities you are being provided with 15$ (probably not including tax), is a great price to be able to groom your own dog.

So, no, I don't think 15 dollars is unreasonable at all. Especially if she is a large breed, or hairy dog, who likely would start well above that price, just for a bath.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Okay, thanks for all the help!


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

The place I take Susie to charges about $15.00 including taxes. I think it is really reasonable as she is a large hairy dog and I would not want to clean up the mess after she has been bathed and I use their high velocity blower so there is hair everywhere. 
When she starts to shed in the spring (if it ever warms up, 35 below last night) I will take her in for another bath. I gave her one on Friday as I was going to the Agility trial on Sunday. If you don't want to do it yourself, they charge $20.00.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

I think I might just raise our price from 10 to 12 dollars becuz, really, the mess some dogs leave behind for me to clean up is TERRIBLE ! LoL!


----------



## keljai (Nov 24, 2008)

if your purely looking to take him for a shower, why not hop into your bikini and just take a shower with him??


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

keljai said:


> if your purely looking to take him for a shower, why not hop into your bikini and just take a shower with him??


Then you'd have the mess to clean afterward tho, which I know a lot of people don't mind doing, but for 10 or 15 bucks once or twice month, or even just once every 2 months, I'd much prefer taking him somewhere you don't have to mess with it.


----------



## tuesday (Feb 17, 2009)

I use the self-wash at Petco ($12) every once in a while. It's a good deal IMO. The only thing I don't like is the shampoo they have, so I bring my own. It's worth the money not to have to clean up 11 million black hairs from my floor to ceiling and everywhere in between. 

I've asked for a mudroom with doggie tub for the last 3 years for Christmas. No luck yet.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

I took Lola to a place like that. This place you could do it yourself or they would do it for you. If you did it yourself it was half the cost of them giving the bath. For Lola she was $12.00 because she was considered small. At this place they go by the size of the dog. They also do grooming but I have not had her groomed there.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Most self washes around here are in the $15-18 range for the first half hour..then $5 every 15 minutes after that..Is there no time limits on anyone else's self washes? I can't see how you can have someone hogging a self wash for 2 hours or something for $15? What is someone was bathing their pryn, or sammy, or newf? Unless its just not a busy one?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

We "officially" charge $10 for the first 20 minutes - that's the way it was set up when we bought the place. However, we have never enforced that & most people take about 1/2 hr (if I were to guess), some take quite a bit longer, & we've had people come in that just want to quickly rinse something off their dog that they got into or had spilled on them.
However, ours is not normally very busy & we've only had a "waiting line" of only 1 dog once.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Our local pet store has a self groom area that has a tub, shampoo and 1 towel per dog for $15 with no time limit. I think this is very reasonable since it's a warm place to wash Cameron in the winter.

When it's a little warmer outside, on the days when we take Toby to Reno to get an official groom, we take Cameron to the U-Do doggy wash. It's in the back of one of those car washes where you put in a few dollars every few minutes and they supply the soapy brush and hose so you can wash your own car. The dog wash is basically the same. It's $2 for the first few minutes and another dollar for every minute after. They have a small glassed in room with a tub and a hose. You can buy shampoo from vending machines, like a laundrymat. We have it down to a science. We can wash Cameron for $5 if he isn't totally filthy. Then we can do the car for $8.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

I have never heard of these places before. What a good idea.


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

MarleysGirl said:


> I have never heard of these places before. What a good idea.


It really is a great idea, for those with short haired dogs that don't need hair cutting, or for those dogs that just get dirty (esp at certain muddy times of year) & need a bath between grooms.
We have some people who utilize the self wash that always call before bringing their dogs in to see if the groomer is on hand so she can cut the dogs nails for $6.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Whenever I give Marley a bath my bathroom ends up being a flood zone, which isnt really the biggest deal when it comes down to it but its nice to know there are options . Im going to look into seeing if there are any out my way.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Fabulous price for what you get - most places only let you bathe and dry the dog.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Petco here is $15.00 for the self wash. I am thinking about taking advantage of it. I hate cleaning up all the hair that flies off from the power dryer. It only takes 15 minutes or so to bath and another 2 hours to clean up the bathroom. Ugh! If you can, take advantage of the self wash.


----------

